# The waiting is over !!



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi folks,

Yes, today was P day in our household, P for Peanut ;D ;D ;D ;D










Her first visit to her cage and her first meal.










Keeping the kids entertained.










With a quacking duck, an instant hit!!










Her first look at a stuffed kong.


We missed her first signal to go to the toilet and we had double trouble but we seem to have cracked it getting her to go on her toilet outside. Now its just getting her to go through the night, first try tonight in her cage.

May be tired tomorrow!!

regards,

Graham


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

BAH...she's a cutie, can I have her.
Now you have to red heads in the house.... same as me.
I swear I think every puppy gets that fuzzy bird. We got Kian that one and he destroyed it though :-[

Congratulations....good luck tonight ;D


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby!  

We've had Ziva now for a month and she's 12 1/2 weeks old... so I think
I can safely say - Yes you will be tired for awhile! HA! At the moment our little girl is stretched out on the sofa sound asleep. 

Hang in there cause she will definitely keep you on your toes and she will
grow like a weed before your very eyes. You're going to love every minute of your new life with her.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

first night report 

bed at 11.30 in her cage and HOWLED!! Woke the kids up and after 5 mins I thought I would lie next to her but separated. Wrong, she was deafening so came back to bed!!! After 10 more mins she just gave up and went to sleep 

Heard her crying a little at 3 so went to let her out in silence, she peed outside in toilet area and straight back in cage without fuss. HOWLED again for 15 mins then sleep till 7. 

Result, great first night. Would have been perfecr but after she went out to pee she came in and I missed her needing a poo  My fault, however I have tiled floors so not a big drama!!!

She is doing very well.

Not as tired as expected.


Regards,

Graham


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

What a peanut! Great name. V's have this way of looking at you that just melts your heart.

For toilet trainning we tied some bells to the door which really helped. Everytime we took Catan out we tapped the bells on his head or paw. He got the idea really quickly. Within a few days he was ringing the bell on his own. He still had some accidents when he got excited or when we had him in a room away from the bells but overall it worked great.

Enjoy this stage. Won't take long before adolecsence starts and then watch out.


----------



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

Graham,

I think your pup and mine must have been born about the same time. We picked Ronan up on 19 Sep. He was born on 30 July.

How big is Peanut? Looking at your pics, she seems much more filled out than Ronan. I looked at your first pictures when you visited her at 5 weeks, and he looks closer to that now at 8 weeks tomorrow.

It has been a fun and exciting time, but I'm also scared to death of doing something wrong. I love your questions and all the input from the other forum members. Thanks to one and all from another "newbie."

Kris


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi Kris,

Just measured Peanut and she is 15" at the shoulders and 23" nose to start of tail. I must say I am in the same state as you as far as 'doing sometning wrong' !! We have had a few accidents but getting better all the time.

My worst bit is the cage at night, and I know it's only the second night, but she howls for quite a long time till she settles and when I let her out in the night she howls when put back in. A bit to go here I think till she gets the hang of it!!

Crate training info here I come!!!


----------



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info Graham. My little guy is just that apparently, LITTLE! I'm not sure how you got Peanut to hold still long enough to measure her (props to you!). Ronan is about 8 inches high and 11 inches long at 8 weeks today. He weighed in at 8lbs 3oz at the vet's office yesterday. 

My husband is laughing at me for worrying, but he's like another kid. I always think they are too skinny!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

Ronan may be just a little small, but Peanut is a big pup!! Reba was 9 lbs at 10 wks. Now at 8 mos she is 21" at the shoulder and I am sure she has topped 40 lbs.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

have just weighed Peanut and she is at 9 1/2 weeks 1st 1lb (15lbs). She does indeed seem a bug pup but her mum was a very small bitch. She was paired with a big dog so hopefuly someway in 
between !!!

She is trim however so not worried about her, she must just be a big un!!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She's beautiful! 
Those eyes are telling me you're in for some good times. She's very aware,and she's not missing anything going on around her.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Going well ;D

Peanut had her first night through last night, 11.30 to 6.30, couldn't believe it! I have been putting her in the crate during the day for sleeps and this really seems to have helped her acclimatise to it for nightime. We have been leaving the door both open and closed during the day and only letting her out when she is quiet. I'm sure we Will have ups and downs with it but the more we play with her at the end of the day the better, a tired dog is a sleepy dog!!










I have also sewn a microwavable bean bag into a tea towel to give her a warm thing to settle down on which I think seems to help. Work in progress!!!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------

